# Launch Alert: AWE Tuning officially releases CC 2.0T Touring Exhaust and Downpipe



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The much anticipated CC 2.0T Touring Exhaust and Downpipe is now available! 

•	Max Gains: + 21 hp / + 20 ft lb at the crank with Touring Edition Exhaust and Downpipe 
•	No CEL. Guaranteed. 
•	Crafted from mandrel bent 2.5" T304 Stainless Steel 
•	Available with Polished Silver or Diamond Black individually adjustable slash cut tips 
•	Engineered, developed, tested and manufactured in-house 
•	High quality stainless steel band clamps 
•	Stainless steel TIG welds 
•	Included gaskets 










Launch alert pricing until September 21st. Go. Fast. 

Hear it, see it, check the specs in the AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Exhaust Section of our website.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Is there pics of the diamond black tips. Im ready to buy today!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Will get if I decide to keep my car before the sale ends. 

NVM. $800+ for a downpipe??? The MKVI DP works...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

built2prfctn said:


> Is there pics of the diamond black tips. Im ready to buy today!!


 Here are pictures of our Cayman Tips, they show the difference between the two finishes the best: 





















Aonarch said:


> Will get if I decide to keep my car before the sale ends.
> 
> NVM. $800+ for a downpipe??? The MKVI DP works...


 We engineered a Downpipe uniquely for the CC 2.0T. 

In addition to the German made HJS catalyst, we also incorporate a larger resonator section than our GTI 2.0T Downpipe. We did this in order to help better control sound volume during part throttle driving.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the sound and the diamond black tips. Not sure about the price difference between them though.....

I will be getting them shortly once I convince the mrs of the lie that it will improve my gas mileage, or just not tell her although when the box shows up at the door and I'm at work that'll be a hard one to fib about. I'm taking her on vacation tomorrow so maybe I will break it to her then when she is in a good mood


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Im telling my Mrs to kiss my ass im getting a new exhasut!! lol


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

built2prfctn said:


> Im telling my Mrs to kiss my ass im getting a new exhasut!! lol


 You, sir, are my new idol. Im going to get it either way just might catch some slack for it. Worst case scenario she doesn't talk to me for a day or two, guess I could think of worse things. Heck she should be happy my CC saves me $350 each month compared to the old car.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

built2prfctn said:


> Im telling my Mrs to kiss my ass im getting a new exhasut!! lol


well played good sir:beer: i used that moto for my sagittas and bi-xenon setup.... exhuast and im gonna be sleeping in the car:banghead:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

So I gotta ask...

If I know I am going to APR K04 or Stage III...how does all this plug and play or are you competing with the APR stuff?

if this is a dumb question, sorry.

But your dp seems a bit smaller and my guess is the APR downpipe and your exhaust are not compatible?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We engineered a Downpipe uniquely for the CC 2.0T.
> 
> In addition to the German made HJS catalyst, we also incorporate a larger resonator section than our GTI 2.0T Downpipe. We did this in order to help better control sound volume during part throttle driving.


Do you have a cat-less and test pipe (non-resonated DP)?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> •	Crafted from mandrel bent 2.5" T304 Stainless Steel


2.5"?

Any plans for a 3"?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5971879499

Diamond Black Tips plus sound... If it works, the link that is. Love it!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5971879499
> 
> Diamond Black Tips plus sound... If it works, the link that is. Love it!


Sounds awesome. I usually hate aftermarket exhausts but this is understated yet sporty and the tips are exactly what I've been looking for. I'm on the order list!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> Love the sound and the diamond black tips. Not sure about the price difference between them though.....
> 
> I will be getting them shortly once I convince the mrs of the lie that it will improve my gas mileage, or just not tell her although when the box shows up at the door and I'm at work that'll be a hard one to fib about. I'm taking her on vacation tomorrow so maybe I will break it to her then when she is in a good mood


If it helps your 'fib,' which it isn't. I drove up to AWE... 24 mpg average, drove back 30 mpg average...


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Pics of the quality...


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds awesome, However $800 bones for a DP?? Costs more than the whole exhaust system. :screwy: Don't get me wrong you designed this and stuff but in todays economy it's going to be hard to drop that kind of coin for your DP when there's other on the market that can be had for a lower price point.


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

mrfreeze cc said:


> Sounds awesome, However $800 bones for a DP?? Costs more than the whole exhaust system. :screwy: Don't get me wrong you designed this and stuff but in todays economy it's going to be hard to drop that kind of coin for your DP when there's other on the market that can be had for a lower price point.


WORD


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah $800 for a DP is a bit much. are there any plans for a catless dp?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Quality looks awesome! But seriously $800 for a DP, that my friend is a joke!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> So I gotta ask...
> 
> If I know I am going to APR K04 or Stage III...how does all this plug and play or are you competing with the APR stuff?
> 
> ...


no one is answering this...makes me leary


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

I already have the APR downpipe. Is the AWE exhaust system compatible with that?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Hardware is always compatible with other hardware. Sometimes you need some bigger and better tools, but hardware is hardware.

As for software, I can't speak for the tuners, but I don't they they have micro-chip identification built into either software or the hardware. Sure its possible that a system built as one and tuned as such will perform better than one that is not, but I don't know how much sleep its worth worrying over.

I am no expert in this stuff, so do your own DD. In the mean-time, my motto is "bolt the stuff on, get the tune and mash the gas pedal."

eace:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

The MK6 DP $799 regular price, the CC DP $899 regular price. Why?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> The MK6 DP $799 regular price, the CC DP $899 regular price. Why?


I just paid $549.00 for a catted B&B DP


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

CC U L8TR said:


> The MK6 DP $799 regular price, the CC DP $899 regular price. Why?


In addition to the German made HJS catalyst, we also incorporate a larger resonator section than our GTI 2.0T Downpipe.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> In addition to the German made HJS catalyst, we also incorporate a larger resonator section than our GTI 2.0T Downpipe.


Is there a hp gain? Is bigger better?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Alex...... lots of Questions...Where did ya go?


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

Will it pass california smog inspection/test?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

R0bL0gic said:


> I just paid $549.00 for a catted B&B DP


Exactly... I bought a 42DD Catless DP for $400 on sale... $800 is a joke. 

GL!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ozfst said:


> Alex...... lots of Questions...Where did ya go?


5 days since the last answer. What a launch this is!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Exactly... I bought a 42DD Catless DP for $400 on sale... $800 is a joke.
> 
> GL!


I disagree, only because I've heard a CC with a MK6 DP compared to mine. The difference is whether you want your CC to sound aggressive all the time or only under acceleration. 


Now before you go all 'fan boy flaming' on me. While I did get a decent discount on my AWE parts, I did shell out a decent chunk of change for my parts/install. In fact, more than 75% of what the average American makes per month.

Also, it's Labor Day weekend... Can't expect the guys at AWE to work 24/7 can you?!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> I disagree, only because I've heard a CC with a MK6 DP compared to mine. The difference is whether you want your CC to sound aggressive all the time or only under acceleration.
> 
> 
> Now before you go all 'fan boy flaming' on me. While I did get a decent discount on my AWE parts, I did shell out a decent chunk of change for my parts/install. In fact, more than 75% of what the average American makes per month.
> ...


Not the point, the point is the DP is over priced and has nothing to do with sound comparisons. 

We all have to shell out a decent chunk of change for parts/labor but I don't think anyone cares that you spent more than 75% of what the average American makes per month!


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

R0bL0gic said:


> Not the point, the point is the DP is over priced and has nothing to do with sound comparisons.
> 
> We all have to shell out a decent chunk of change for parts/labor but I don't think anyone cares that you spent more than 75% of what the average American makes per month!


AGREE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> I disagree, only because I've heard a CC with a MK6 DP compared to mine. The difference is whether you want your CC to sound aggressive all the time or only under acceleration.
> 
> 
> Now before you go all 'fan boy flaming' on me. While I did get a decent discount on my AWE parts, I did shell out a decent chunk of change for my parts/install. In fact, more than 75% of what the average American makes per month.
> ...


These questions were submitted way before the holiday weekend. 

Also the sound loud vs quite... Still $800 for a DP is way over priced, Lets break down the price a little bit here... A piece of stainless piping lets say $100(high side), cat $75, labor to weld flanges and etc..at $85 a hr $170 so lets add all this up....Total price = $345 .. I would think a better price point for this DP should be around the $500 range.. How many DP you think they are going to sell at the asking price of $800???


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

mrfreeze cc said:


> These questions were submitted way before the holiday weekend.
> 
> I would think a better price point for this DP should be around the $500 range..



How about $400. Sorry for being a fan boy of one of the competitors, but look at the welds on this thing. And v-bands to boot!

I will not name the competitor as this is not the tread to do so. I share cost just to support the discussion that $800 is a bit much.


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

800 for any DP is just ridiculous!! any 2.5-3" DP will do as long as its stainless. AWE will claim that theirs produces proven/tested HP gains so, it's worth it......I say no way!!:facepalm:


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

ozfst said:


> 800 for any DP is just ridiculous!! any 2.5-3" DP will do as long as its stainless. AWE will claim that theirs produces proven/tested HP gains so, it's worth it......I say no way!!:facepalm:


Totally agree!! I would go with another certain competitor's 3" turbo back.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I was chatting with one of the guys from AWE at Waterfest about the exhaust and he didn't have specifics but thought the cost was going to be around 500~. 

I'm in the market for a DP as well, but the price tag on this one means I will be shopping elsewhere. 

If nobody buys the DP the price will go "on sale" eventually. I think $600ish sounds a lot more reasonable.


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

jspirate said:


> How about $400. Sorry for being a fan boy of one of the competitors, but look at the welds on this thing. And v-bands to boot!
> 
> I will not name the competitor as this is not the tread to do so. I share cost just to support the discussion that $800 is a bit much.


Can you pm the info on this?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

arkijak said:


> Will it pass california smog inspection/test?


No it will not pass smog in California. If you're the original owner of your CC, you don't have to worry about smogging your car for at least 10yrs.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

FYI, I only mentioned that it cost me a chunk of change to head off the argument that I received mine for a discount and that's why I like it. Sorry if I offended anyone, as it was not my intention.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> I disagree, only because I've heard a CC with a MK6 DP compared to mine. The difference is whether you want your CC to sound aggressive all the time or only under acceleration.
> 
> 
> Now before you go all 'fan boy flaming' on me. While I did get a decent discount on my AWE parts, I did shell out a decent chunk of change for my parts/install.* In fact, more than 75% of what the average American makes per month.*
> ...


You are affiliated with AWE....

My exhaust is very quiet at cruising speeds, it is only when I am in it do you hear anything. 

So not sure what exhaust you heard, but mine does not sound aggressive all the time. 

There are at least 6 DP's that I can think of off the top of my head for the MKVI, with at least 3 configurations each. Catless, resonated, 2.5", 3", high flow cat, regular cat, thicker steel, etc.

APR's B6 Passat DP (Which fits) is $699 and has a 200 cell cat a resonator, and is advertised to be quiet cruising as well. APR has the big brand recognition and reputation and cann charge $700, that is still too high IMO, but oh well.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ozfst said:


> 800 for any DP is just ridiculous!! any 2.5-3" DP will do as long as its stainless. AWE will claim that theirs produces proven/tested HP gains so, it's worth it......I say no way!!:facepalm:


Lol but but 21hp!!! :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting & nice looking exhaust, BUT....

Why is everyone getting hyped up about it and it's $700-750 (on sale) just for the cat-back portion?!?!?

I picked up my Borla for $535 SHIPPED or something like that from Amazon and have seen it for $600 on there as well at times and that thread didn't get this much attention. Still pricey for just a cat-back, but still cheaper than this for a nice sounding exhaust

Plus the Borla only has 1 clamp for the system & then mates to the downpipe's factory clamp
AWE has more clamps which is good for adjusting, but also raises the risk of leaks


Like I said...looks nice & a good idea/alternative, but waaaay overpriced. Price point is key.....$1500+ for a TBE...no thanks


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Lol but but 21hp!!! :laugh:


I achieved those #'s with my different brand DP on a Maha dyno..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

mrfreeze cc said:


> Sounds awesome, However $800 bones for a DP?? Costs more than the whole exhaust system. :screwy: Don't get me wrong you designed this and stuff but in todays economy it's going to be hard to drop that kind of coin for your DP when there's other on the market that can be had for a lower price point.


Hi all,

The AWE Tuning CC Downpipe is a truly unique piece of Performance hardware. Here are a few of its distinguishing characteristics in response to some of your questions about the investment – and please don’t hesitate to reach out with additional questions!

-	Performance materials


AWE Tuning’s cats are specifically engineered to unlock Performance in the CC 2.0T engine. Other downpipes are single lobe (shown here), wound into a cylinder and forced into the can (which results in telescoping of the core center over time, destroying the cat (shown here)). The AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Downpipe employs a tri-lobe HJS Cat. This design dramatically increases strength, and since the metal is wound and then brazed together, it retains integrity under the harshest pounding -- it simply will not "telescope." AWE Tuning cat example here. It costs more – because our priority was Performance + Quality.

-	Fitment


The CC 2.0T Downpipe is a bolt on upgrade – compatible with both CBFA and CCTA versions of the TSI motor. This is an important distinction, as there’s no cutting or welding, and install time is greatly reduced (keep this in mind when adding up your numbers, too).

-	Cat Codes, Check Engine Lights, Emissions


The CC Downpipe exceeds OEM standards of Performance, while meeting compliance as far as no Check Engine Light – ever. While less engineered solutions will throw a Cat code and then a CEL light after a couple hundred miles of use – and if not, special software is required to trick the car. The AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Downpipe will not throw a CEL no matter what software you choose – ours (G.I.A.C.) or others’ software. Including stock software.
The AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Downpipe will pass sniffer and on-board emissions tests in all 50 states (of note, no aftermarket downpipe will pass a visual inspection, but we've never heard of a client being failed for that reason)


All in all, the Performance materials utilized are the primary driver for the price you’re seeing for this downpipe. The Performance engineered AWE Tuning cats are approximately four times the cost of the ~$90 domestic, inexpensive cats.

Not for everyone, but if quality, longevity, peace of mind and Performance are your priorities, the AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Downpipe may be worth your while. It’s a great compliment to the AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Touring Exhaust. More questions – never hesitate to reach out – 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].




instigator31 said:


> So I gotta ask...
> 
> If I know I am going to APR K04 or Stage III...how does all this plug and play or are you competing with the APR stuff?
> 
> ...


Our Downpipe is designed to bolt right up with the OE ISI Turbo or Borg Warner K04 turbochargers. You'll have no problem installing it with either of those turbos.

Our Exhaust is compatible with the factory downpipe and any aftermarket downpipe designed to work with the factory exhaust. If your current downpipe works with the factory exhaust, it will work with ours.



rabbit07 said:


> yeah $800 for a DP is a bit much. are there any plans for a catless dp?





Aonarch said:


> Do you have a cat-less and test pipe (non-resonated DP)?


No, we do no offer a catless non-resonated testpipe and have no plans to produce one.

The reason being is that we make sure our downpipes can be used on an otherwise stock car with no compromises. A catless exhaust on a factory stock car will throw a CEL, it also won't pass emissions. 

Thanks to a special German made catalytic converter that we use, our Downpipe can be used on a completely stock CC 2.0T without a CEL. It will also pass all on-board and tailpipe emissions tests in all 50 states.



jspirate said:


> 2.5"?
> 
> Any plans for a 3"?


No plans for a 3" Downpipe as 3" is too large for the 2.0T engine.

In our initial 2.0T Exhaust testing we tested both a 2.5" and a 3.0" prototype. The result? 2.5" made more power. 

We manufacture these exhaust in-house and have the ability to work with either 2.5" or 3.0" tubing. If 3" made more power, we would use it. A 2.5" Exhaust is very well suited to the 2.0T engine. There is no need for 3.0" tubing.

Case in point: Our Mk6 GTI holds the world record for the fastest quarter mile time in a 2.0T TSI powered car. It ran an 11.87 second quarter mile time with an off the shelf 2.5" Turboback Exhaust (with catalytic converters in place) in conjunction with other off the shelf hardware. 




Sparda29 said:


> I already have the APR downpipe. Is the AWE exhaust system compatible with that?


If the APR downpipe is compatible with the factory exhaust, it will work with ours. Our Exhaust is compatible with the factory downpipe and any aftermarket downpipe designed to work with the factory exhaust. 



CC U L8TR said:


> The MK6 DP $799 regular price, the CC DP $899 regular price. Why?


Our CC 2.0T Downpipe uses a larger resonator than the Mk6 2.0T Downpipe. Why do we do this? The larger resonator helps to better control sound frequencies at part throttle and low rpm cruising situations. We prototyped a downpipe with a smaller resonator on the CC and weren't happy with the overall sound. The design with the larger resonator was more pleasing in all situations.



CC U L8TR said:


> Is there a hp gain? Is bigger better?


There isn't a change in horsepower between the two resonators, no. 



Aonarch said:


> Lol but but 21hp!!! :laugh:


We claim max gains of +21hp at the crank and peak gains of +15.4 hp for the full Turboback Exhaust System over the factory exhaust. No other changes were made, i.e. the car was not flashed to Stage 2 programming. 

Here are the dynocharts that verify our claims:


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

How does this DP Differ from any other SS DP that bolts right up?? I am sure the HP gains are pretty similar. still does not justify the dollars.

I love the AWE intake but, the DP is way over priced.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We claim max gains of +21hp at the crank and peak gains of +15.4 hp for the full Turboback Exhaust System over the factory exhaust. No other changes were made, i.e. the car was not flashed to Stage 2 programming.
> 
> Here are the dynocharts that verify our claims:


I am confused...as your dyno charts say you are running the GIAC Software ??? Yet you said there were NO OTHER CHANGES ?

So what program is this compared to say APR ? Stage 1 then and not stage 2 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

ozfst said:


> How does this DP Differ from any other SS DP that bolts right up?? I am sure the HP gains are pretty similar. still does not justify the dollars.
> 
> I love the AWE intake but, the DP is way over priced.


Check out the first portion of my post here, specifically the Performance Materials and Cat Codes, Check Engine Lights, Emissions portions.: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-Downpipe&p=73405085&viewfull=1#post73405085




instigator31 said:


> I am confused...as your dyno charts say you are running the GIAC Software ??? Yet you said there were NO OTHER CHANGES ?
> 
> So what program is this compared to say APR ? Stage 1 then and not stage 2 ?


G.I.A.C. Stage 1 Programming was used on both runs, we did not load Stage 2 Programming for the runs with the Turboback Exhaust.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't see anything on your website or G.I.A.C's about different stages?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

R0bL0gic said:


> I don't see anything on your website or G.I.A.C's about different stages?


G.I.A.C. has both Stage 1 (meant for the factory downpipe) and Stage 2 (meant for vehicles with a Turboback Exhaust) available. Your G.I.A.C. dealer will upload the most appropriate file for your vehicle based on your hardware.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> G.I.A.C. has both Stage 1 (meant for the factory downpipe) and Stage 2 (meant for vehicles with a Turboback Exhaust) available. Your G.I.A.C. dealer will upload the most appropriate file for your vehicle based on your hardware.


Nice, thanks


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> G.I.A.C. has both Stage 1 (meant for the factory downpipe) and Stage 2 (meant for vehicles with a Turboback Exhaust) available. Your G.I.A.C. dealer will upload the most appropriate file for your vehicle based on your hardware.


Sorry, but I am confused again...don't mean to be a d**k.

First you mentioned it was stock, then you said stage 1

Now you indicate you have a stage 2 for your exchaust system...

So were the 21 HP gains a result of the Stage 2 software coupled with the new Exhaust systems ?

or was the 21 HP stock tune and I would get more HP from Stage1/2 ?

If you tested with Stage 1 Flash and new exhaust...what gains in addition would I get with Stage 2 ?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

instigator31 said:


> Sorry, but I am confused again...don't mean to be a d**k.
> 
> First you mentioned it was stock, then you said stage 1
> 
> ...


No worries, there's a lot of info being thrown out there and it can easily get confusing.

The baseline tests are of a CC 2.0T with G.I.A.C. Stage 1 Performance Software. The car was completely stock from a hardware standpoint.

The gains of +21hp at the crank come from adding our complete Turboback Exhaust System to this car while keeping the same programming (G.I.A.C. Stage 1).

We didn't flash the CC with Stage 2 Software (it went to a K04 Turbocharger right after Exhaust Development was complete) so I can't quote you a specific power gains. I'd estimate another ~10hp from Stage 2 Programming, but you should also install an upgraded intake with that.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not knocking AWE

For everyone though...you won't see "+21hp at the crank" on a *stock* engine/tune though

Modded/tuned....yeah it's possible (as they claim)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not knocking AWE
> 
> For everyone though...you won't see "+21hp at the crank" on a *stock* engine/tune though
> 
> Modded/tuned....yeah it's possible (as they claim)


The DP made a noticeable difference on my CC. I am not sure I would feel inclined to describe it so much as HP/torq gains, but it was worth the money.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

jspirate said:


> The DP made a noticeable difference on my CC. I am not sure I would feel inclined to describe it so much as HP/torq gains, but it was worth the money.


X2 :thumbup: I have a personal dynochart if you want to see the gains.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not knocking AWE
> 
> For everyone though...you won't see "+21hp at the crank" on a *stock* engine/tune though
> 
> Modded/tuned....yeah it's possible (as they claim)


This.

Very misleading.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Kudos to you Alex for keeping your cool :thumbup:

The price is what it is. They can charge $800 or $8000. They are running a business and they can charge whatever they like. :beer:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> Kudos to you Alex for keeping your cool :thumbup:
> 
> The price is what it is. They can charge $800 or $8000. They are running a business and they can charge whatever they like. :beer:



It is what it is, correct....but charging "whatever you like" doen't exactly lead to stellar sales if you're priced far above the competition unless you can prove why your product is worth the additional money. I can't imagine the market for a CC downpipe is that great, so I'm guessing that is factoring into the higher price since not as many units will be sold as other models. Just a guess....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> This.
> 
> Very misleading.


Sorry that you feel that way, that is not at all our intent. 

We never claimed that the gains of +21hp were on factory software. We always try to be transparent with our testing and quote true, accurate numbers which are verified by our testing.

We went through our dyno sheets and made sure each one clearly mentioned that our test car had G.I.A.C. Programming on it. We also note the in the top of the "Performance Specs" tab on our website, where all the dyno charts are located:

AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Touring Edition Exhaust Dyno Test

Below are comparison dyno tests as performed on our Mustang MD-500-SE AWD dyno.

All tests were performed on the same car, *CC 2.0T DSG with G.I.A.C. Stage 1 Software*, with controlled ambient conditions.​


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry that you feel that way, that is not at all our intent.
> 
> We never claimed that the gains of +21hp were on factory software. We always try to be transparent with our testing and quote true, accurate numbers which are verified by our testing.
> 
> ...


This thread is out of control, thanks Alex for taking the time to respond to these questions.

I think we have beaten a dead horse at this point, lets agree to disagree that if you're solely looking for a stand alone catted DP to use with your stock catback exhaust this one _*might not*_ be the one for those of us that do not want to pay $800 or paid less for one.

Keep in mind if you're looking for a turbo back exhaust system then this complete setup price point is within $20 of say another company.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry that you feel that way, that is not at all our intent.
> 
> We never claimed that the gains of +21hp were on factory software. We always try to be transparent with our testing and quote true, accurate numbers which are verified by our testing.
> 
> ...


Highlights:

Max Gains: +21 hp / +20 ft lb at the crank with AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Touring Edition Exhaust and CC 2.0T Downpipe
Peak Gains: +15.4 hp / +13.2 ft lb at the crank with AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Touring Edition Exhaust and CC 2.0T Downpipe

^ From your website. The consumer should not have to comb through your website for a disclaimer. You need to put with GIAC Stage I software at the end of that claim. Just a friendly recommendation from a JD. 

Also no CEL with the full turbo-back exhaust? Does that apply to an untuned (Stock BCM/ ECU tuning) motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Also no CEL with the full turbo-back exhaust? Does that apply to an untuned (Stock BCM/ ECU tuning) motor?


Yes, our No CEL claim applies for cars with factory ecu programming.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> This.
> 
> Very misleading.





[email protected] said:


> Sorry that you feel that way, that is not at all our intent.
> 
> We never claimed that the gains of +21hp were on factory software.





R0bL0gic said:


> This thread is out of control, thanks Alex for taking the time to respond to these questions.
> 
> I think we have beaten a dead horse at this point, lets agree to disagree that if you're solely looking for a stand alone catted DP to use with your stock catback exhaust this one _*might not*_ be the one for those of us that do not want to pay $800 or paid less for one.
> 
> Keep in mind if you're looking for a turbo back exhaust system then this complete setup price point is within $20 of say another company.


You gotta understand that we're pointing this out because some "noob" might just come along & be like "oh wow....21+ hp with just a downpipe....I'm gonna order one!"

It's not exactly clear that you need more than just the downpipe to see the TRUE gains is the only issue & we're pointing that out


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i heard it's not recommended to get dp without any tune, though "it" gains a bit of power.....correct?


need some dyno chart comparison with AWE DP against other DP with the same tune...maybe that's a bit much to ask for.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Epence said:


> i heard it's not recommended to get dp without any tune, though "it" gains a bit of power.....correct?
> 
> 
> need some dyno chart comparison with AWE DP against other DP with the same tune...maybe that's a bit much to ask for.


True you will see some gains from just adding a downpipe thru a free flowing exhaust, without a tune.

BUT with some downpipes you'll get check engine lights (AWE claims that you don't with their downpipe though) and to truly get the most power gains out of it....a tune is HIGHLY recommended

Tune + downpipe go together


But if you put the downpipe on and then drive it around for a week before you get the tune....that's fine...no damage or anything will be done though


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> True you will see some gains from just adding a downpipe thru a free flowing exhaust, without a tune.
> 
> BUT with some downpipes you'll get check engine lights (AWE claims that you don't with their downpipe though) and to truly get the most power gains out of it....a tune is HIGHLY recommended
> 
> ...


Just get an O2 sensor spacer and its all good. Worked like a charm for me and I've been enjoying my tune-less downpipe for a couple months now. The DP makes a small but noticeable difference. Like I said, I am not sure that you feel it in the form of a butt-dyno, but the engine seems mush less restricted. It revs freer and has a noticeably different feel. My CC just seems happier to be pushed through the full RPM range.

For me, I need it for when the tune comes out. As such, I said what the hay, and did it. I am glad I did.


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*wheels*

what wheels are you running and size?

Jon


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*AWE Exhaust*

Guys don't forget, there is a lot more to the cost of a product besides the cost of materials and labor. There are import costs , customs , dollar VS euro fluctuation , packaging , expendables , dealer and distributor discounts, fluctuation of material cost research and development, quantities produced machining time. Machining is billed by the minute. Every thing gets factored into any manufactured product. You get what you pay for. On the other hand you can buy some Chinese knock off and again get what you pay for. I don't endorse one product or the other however its wise to only buy the best. Junk is Junk. My Rline will have a combination of Neuspeed , AWE and APR. Only the best. As of now:

Current mods. Full suspension, APR intercooler , Stg 1 and 2 intake , power pulley , ECU flash and K04 when ready.

Jon


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

jjon66 said:


> what wheels are you running and size?
> 
> Jon


WTF?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jjon66 said:


> Guys don't forget, there is a lot more to the cost of a product besides the cost of materials and labor. There are import costs , customs , dollar VS euro fluctuation , packaging , expendables , dealer and distributor discounts, fluctuation of material cost research and development, quantities produced machining time. Machining is billed by the minute. Every thing gets factored into any manufactured product. You get what you pay for. On the other hand you can buy some Chinese knock off and again get what you pay for. I don't endorse one product or the other however its wise to only buy the best. Junk is Junk. My Rline will have a combination of Neuspeed , AWE and APR. Only the best. As of now:
> 
> Current mods. Full suspension, APR intercooler , Stg 1 and 2 intake , power pulley , ECU flash and K04 when ready.
> 
> Jon


Just wondering... What exactly is "full suspension", IMO any less than a full suspension sounds unstable and pretty dangerous.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

jjon66 said:


> Guys don't forget, there is a lot more to the cost of a product besides the cost of materials and labor. There are import costs , customs , dollar VS euro fluctuation , packaging , expendables , dealer and distributor discounts, fluctuation of material cost research and development, quantities produced machining time. Machining is billed by the minute. Every thing gets factored into any manufactured product. You get what you pay for. On the other hand you can buy some Chinese knock off and again get what you pay for. I don't endorse one product or the other however its wise to only buy the best. Junk is Junk. My Rline will have a combination of Neuspeed , AWE and APR. Only the best. As of now:
> 
> Current mods. Full suspension, APR intercooler , Stg 1 and 2 intake , power pulley , ECU flash and K04 when ready.
> 
> Jon


Not to disrupt your story... Because it makes sense... But AWE fabricates all the exhausts by hand and made to order I believe... I imagine that's part of the price as well.

Btw, power pulley? Do tell.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

jjon66 said:


> Guys don't forget, there is a lot more to the cost of a product besides the cost of materials and labor. There are import costs , customs , dollar VS euro fluctuation , packaging , expendables , dealer and distributor discounts, fluctuation of material cost research and development, quantities produced machining time. Machining is billed by the minute. Every thing gets factored into any manufactured product. You get what you pay for. On the other hand you can buy some Chinese knock off and again get what you pay for. I don't endorse one product or the other however its wise to only buy the best. Junk is Junk. My Rline will have a combination of Neuspeed , AWE and APR. Only the best. As of now:
> 
> Current mods. Full suspension, APR intercooler , Stg 1 and 2 intake , power pulley , ECU flash and K04 when ready.
> 
> Jon


Im sure they use the same jigs (DP) on CC and the MK6. The price on these exhaust cost about the same as their B8 S4 systems. My car is half the value of an S4, why should they charge the same, if not more?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Not to disrupt your story... Because it makes sense... But AWE fabricates all the exhausts by hand and made to order I believe... I imagine that's part of the price as well.
> 
> Btw, power pulley? Do tell.


My manufacture fabricated mine by hand as well


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*seriously dude?*

Shocks springs sway bars. suspension has been done all 4 corners. Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Not sure what WTF means*

However maybe its time to STOP posting here it only brings out the heathens.

Later


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hey J*

Yes you are correct, on a made to order basis which is low quantity and yes can push the price of any hand made product. The power pulley is from Neuspeed. You get pulley and new belt. Helps with spool up. 

Jon


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Why is this thread going a stray?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Btw, power pulley? Do tell.


http://www.neuspeed.com/243/11/0/2618/621092-neuspeed-power-pulley-kit.html

FYI if not installed correctly, can be VERY catastrophic


Back to the AWE exhaust. . .


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> http://www.neuspeed.com/243/11/0/2618/621092-neuspeed-power-pulley-kit.html
> 
> FYI if not installed correctly, can be VERY catastrophic
> 
> ...


Lol. Indeed. Back to the AWE exhaust. I'll try to get some audio/video clips when my car is mobile again. Ugh.


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hey Jholmes*

I look forward to your video for sure. I am considering the AWE setup but do want to know more about cabin noise and acceleration 

Jon


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Until I get the clips, I'll just share the following:

1:There is no drone at highway speed at all,
2: With the windows up under normal acceleration and load it's volume is comparable to stock,
3: It's ONLY when you really get on it that it's loud, and not obnoxiously so.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Just ORDERED with silver tips. I have been waiting almost 1 year for APR to make the RSC turbo back and they are not going to do it. The price is the same between the 2 right now with the sale price. Thanks Jholmes for post on sound of the system it made my decision final. I will try and get a dyno done before I add the system. I have APR stage 1 and intake thats it. My plan is install this and go stage 2. 
Now AWE Please put a little rush into getting this done.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
You bought both the downpipe & cat-back?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The AWE Tuning CC Touring Exhaust System and Downpipe. What your CC dreams about. Don’t miss your chance to get it with special pricing...only one week left! 










More product information can be found on the CC Exhaust Section of AWE-Tuning.com, or give us a call to speak to a Specialist at 888.565.2257.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Just ORDERED with silver tips. I have been waiting almost 1 year for APR to make the RSC turbo back and they are not going to do it. The price is the same between the 2 right now with the sale price. Thanks Jholmes for post on sound of the system it made my decision final. I will try and get a dyno done before I add the system. I have APR stage 1 and intake thats it. My plan is install this and go stage 2.
> Now AWE Please put a little rush into getting this done.


B6 Passat exhaust fits... APR has a B6 exhaust.

http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_b6passat.html


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> B6 Passat exhaust fits... APR has a B6 exhaust.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_b6passat.html



i heard you had to shorten the length of the b6 exhaust..true?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> i heard you had to shorten the length of the b6 exhaust..true?


~2" in the middle nothing crazy.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> B6 Passat exhaust fits... APR has a B6 exhaust.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_b6passat.html


 That is NOT APR "RSC".Thats just a standard setup. Thats what I wanted and they said they are not going to make it. Plus it needs to be cut down and the tips stick out way to far so they need to be cut also, I have seen them hacked up and they dont come out looking good. I have looked at all the systems out there and got to listen to them also and I think im going to be happy with my decision.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> i heard you had to shorten the length of the b6 exhaust..true?


I'm running the B6 Borla cat-back....no issues at all


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, that pretty much puts that question to rest.:beer:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

So close to pulling the trigger on the catback. I'm fine with the performance of my cc right now (apr stg 1 tune and intake). I really just want that audible growl when you floor the pedal, but keep it nice and subtle when i am driving normally. I was on the AWE youtube page and i was listening to the A5 and even the B8 turboback and the sound of those two just sound smoother than the CC that is also posted, they are all 2.0t just wondering if there are any other reasons why they would sound different.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Different cameras for recording, or speakers for playback ....never sounds the same


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Bumping dead topic!
Who has ordered this? anyone got it?
I ordered this 8 weeks ago and have not got a peep from them other than hold on credit card for 75 buck or something like that. Sure is taking a long time! last week was my last day off , this is My busy retail season no days off till new year so it will just sit around now.


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

I just got mine in yesterday both the downpipe and cat back are true pieces of art! 
Well worth the wait, can't wait to put this on!


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Erwheezy said:


> So close to pulling the trigger on the catback. I'm fine with the performance of my cc right now (apr stg 1 tune and intake). I really just want that audible growl when you floor the pedal, but keep it nice and subtle when i am driving normally. I was on the AWE youtube page and i was listening to the A5 and even the B8 turboback and the sound of those two just sound smoother than the CC that is also posted, they are all 2.0t just wondering if there are any other reasons why they would sound different.


im on the same boat as you


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Bumping dead topic!
> Who has ordered this? anyone got it?
> I ordered this 8 weeks ago and have not got a peep from them other than hold on credit card for 75 buck or something like that. Sure is taking a long time! last week was my last day off , this is My busy retail season no days off till new year so it will just sit around now.


8 weeks seems like a long time, whats the ETA on these? Have your tried calling/emailing them?


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*No Sound Clips or Video - GUys - It's all POOP !*

_*No Sound Clips or Video - Guys - It's all POOP !*_


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

AWE Tuning CC Performance lives here: The CC Catalog


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

The C|C|B Intake, CC Touring Exhaust, CC K04 Turbocharger Kit, and more. CC performance, here.


----------



## KZsigBZ (May 2, 2012)

Received and installed my AWE exhaust yesterday! Two big thumbs up to the guys at AWE for the quality build! The exhaust made me fall in love with my car all over again. The sound is perfect for the CC. It's not loud at cruising speeds but when you give it some throttle it lets out a deep purring note. Good job AWE I'm very satisfied with my purchase! :beer:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

:beer::beer:


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

JHolmes said:


> Until I get the clips, I'll just share the following:
> 
> 1:There is no drone at highway speed at all,
> 2: With the windows up under normal acceleration and load it's volume is comparable to stock,
> 3: It's ONLY when you really get on it that it's loud, and not obnoxiously so.


I just installed my AWE catback exhaust on Monday as well (will order downpipe in a couple months).

Everything JHolmes wrote above is correct.

Very happy with it! Great job AWE!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

I ordered a AWE downpipe for my VW CC 2.0 awhile back (around April) through NA Motorsports (a sponsor of this site). I expected it to be a few weeks since they are build to order. Waited 10 weeks and no downpipe. Changed order to APR downpipe and got within a few days.

Be prepared to wait on the downpipe.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

how come the exhaust is 2.5"
is there a difference between 2.5" and 3"


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Our testing found that 2.5" is better for power generation over the rev range in this application. On this particular car, a 3" system was tested, but we saw low end power loss.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

so is 2.5" going to be ok with a ko4 ?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep, we set a world record with a 2.5" system on our MK6 GTI


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

come on christmas discounts !!!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

come on! 50% discount!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

More like an early Black Friday discount.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

$950 is a little more than I think I lay down for a DP. If/when I sell my CC, the used value of this DP will probably still only net me what others go for so I could lose a substantial amount of cash on the resale side. I still might if I decide to go GIAC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Los1 said:


> Black Friday discount


x2

Does AWE *ever* have sales???


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2
> 
> Does AWE *ever* have sales???


Every holiday season we have a promotion where we discount the catalog, which is sooner than you think....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Will/AWE said:


> Every holiday season we have a promotion where we discount the catalog, which is sooner than you think....


Yup....just saw it! :thumbup:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

wooooooooooot $756 for CC 2.0T Touring Edition Exhaust with Diamond Black Tips !! finaly.. but now i want to know what that other exhaust is that you guys are coming out with.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i ordered a black diamond tip exhaust last night


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

ciki said:


> i ordered a black diamond tip exhaust last night


 Good price


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

look at what just showed up 









it is very very well packaged !!










will be installing it tomorrow


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

:thumbup:

Looking forward to impressions!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

perfect fit :thumbup:
awesome sound !!!!! :laugh:
i am very happy with this exhaust :beer:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

highway pass
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esWcijlMmv8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
highway pass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mceFEQpghAc
cold start up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CFpmB6ZDjM
Couple of drive bys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJF0ttiOx2w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Galaxy Note 2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not bad, but I think you need to adjust it again....those tips are hanging down & poking out* A LOT!!!*


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

is a 2.5" cat back good enough for a gt3071r?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

do you guys send out awe stickers with this exhaust? i wanted to put one on but i cant find the lolipop bag ;]


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Not usually, but if you PM your address I will get some in the mail for you.


----------

